# Audi TT Mk3 Interior Revealed at CES 2014



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi revealed a functional interior buck of the new TT Mk3 at CES. Here's a link to more pics and press release. Someone feel free to repost all that in here. I'm just severely jammed producing the coverage from CES.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-presents-new-tt-interior-ces-2014/


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

That is freaking amazing and very driver focused. I guess they went with an all digital instrument cluster and got rid of the obligatory LCD screen in the dash.


----------



## 0101.adm (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

While I really think that analogue gauges are the best, the amount of flexibility that a fully digital cockpit provides is amazing. This is fantastic. Really, really, really well implemented. 

Major kudos to the designer to pushed for and succeeded in getting the bean counters to allow them to integrate the climate controls and seat heaters into the vent controls. Brilliant.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/ces/new-audi-tt-interior-shown-ces more pics


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Looks like the thigh support on the seats is adjustable forward. Nice feature.*

.


----------

